# 1# All systems products



## maltese-luvr (Nov 3, 2006)

Please help me.Which products (shampoos,conditioners,...) are best for Maza.She is 5 months old puppy and she have cotton coat.Which All systems brushes are best for she?Here in Serbia we have only All systems cosmetic(Trixie,Friskies and other,too







) so best is All systems.

Thanks


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Their 27mm soft (white pad) pin brush is wonderful. I also have their whitening shampoo and their all purpose shampoo which I am happy with.


----------



## mom2molly (Jan 26, 2007)

I am also trying to figure out which grooming products to use....Some people say whitning shampoos and some say no, that it will dry their coat. My molly does go to the groomer once a month so I'm just looking for stuff to use in the in between time.... thanks


----------



## Cathy (Mar 19, 2006)

> Please help me.Which products (shampoos,conditioners,...) are best for Maza.She is 5 months old puppy and she have cotton coat.Which All systems brushes are best for she?Here in Serbia we have only All systems cosmetic(Trixie,Friskies and other,too
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There are 2 sizes of brushes with the white pads. I own both but like the smaller size best. They also make a very comb called the Ultimate Comb. I have both this one and the Chris Christiansed Buttercomb and can't see any real difference in how they glide through the coat. #! All Systems is also supposed to have a good slicker brush that will help you get out mats.

As for conditioner, DO NOT get the Botanical Conditioner. It makes a Maltese cotton coat even more cottony. I had a coat disaster with this stuff.

Cathy


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

The Ultra Rich Protein Conditioner works well and the whitening shampoo. The whitening gel is the very, very, very best for tear stained faces. I've always liked the small, oval black #1 all systems pin brush. I've always used this on long coated breeds like Maltese, Lhasa and Shih Tzus. If you are going to use a slicker, then I do recommend the one from #1 All Systems. But use it sparingly as it will cause breakage unless you're extremely careful.


----------



## Frini (Apr 13, 2014)

Hi everyone!

I need your help again!I want to buy a brush and im confussed...
I want to order it from ebay and im kind of lost because of the inchs and the sizes of the brushes..

Should i buy the small or the large? If i buy the small one is it ok to use on the whole body or not?

Both of them are 27mm , is this good for my sweet Iris?

the first says 
PIN BRUSH "27MM. BLACK" Small
and the second 
PIN BRUSH "27MM. PINK" Large

What is your opinion?


----------



## martyna (Apr 19, 2011)

Hey Frini,
Nice to meet someone who lives in Europe, I am from Poland 

In my opinion it is only your personal preference. Personally, I like bigger brushes, but I know many people from dogs shows who prefer smaller ones. 

I have brushes from MAXI PIN, cheap and very good quality ones. But I am not sure if you can get them in Greece. However All Systems is a good range so I think both brushes should be good.


----------



## Frini (Apr 13, 2014)

Hi Martyna!

Thank you for the reply!

I bought the small one just because i think it will be easier to brush the legs and head with the small rather than the large(i have a large one already but not all systems)


----------



## martyna (Apr 19, 2011)

I think you have made good decision. Smaller will be easier to brush the head


----------

